# Forum Change Bar at Bottom



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

I dont know what its officially called but on other forums when you get to the bottom of the page there is a drop down box on the bottom right so you can quickly navigate to another section of the forums

is there a reason we dont have it on UKM and can it be integrated at all??


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

stevo99 said:


> is there a reason we dont have it on UKM and can it be integrated at all??


Yep, it was turned off..

I've just turned it back on, look bottom right..

L


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

wicked!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Cheers Lorian


----------

